# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Κελάηδησμα

## Αριστειδης

Το αρσενικο επειτα απο τρεις εβδομαδες ενταντικων μαθηματων με cd  αρχισε να κελαηδαει βεβαια θελει λιγο ακομα.
Αλλα αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι οτι δεν ειναι αυτο το δυνατο κελαηδησμα που κανουν τα αρσενικα ειναι πιο χαμηλο σαν να ντρεπεται, ποτε αρχιζουν και σταθεροποιουν τις νοτες τους?

----------


## jk21

ειναι το λεγομενο σαλιαρισμα . εχει μελλον ακομα και μαλλον καπου στα μεσα οκτωβρη θα ακους σχεδον πληρες κελαηδησμα , ισως μαλιστα νοτες εμφανιστουν και αργοτερα .δεν σταματας την εκπαιδευση αλλα του βαζεις ηχο σε χαμηλη ενταση σε τακτα διαστηματα , δινοντας ομως δυνατοτητα και σε κεινο να εκφραζεται .Αν ησουν εμπειρος ( ουτε εγω ειμαι , αλλα καποια απο τα στελεχη συλλογων καναρινιων φωνης ειναι .... τα περισσοτερα νομιζω οχι ... )  θα διεκρινες στην πορεια ισως και προσπαθεια να βγαλει καποια λαθος νοτα και τοτε  μαλλον πρεπει να το σταματας , βαζοντας του να ακουσει χωρις να λεει .Μετα του δινεις ξανα ευκαιρια και παντοτε το σταματας αν λεει κατι λαθος .Αν δεν το αλλαξει απλα εχεις ενα πουλακι με σφαλματα , οχι καταλληλο εκθεσιακα (πρεπει να πηγαινει σε αλλο χωρο ή εκτροφη και οι οργανωμενοι το κανουν οσο γινεται νωριτερα )  αλλα για εμας (εσενα εμενα ) που δεν ασχολουμαστε ακομα με διαγωνισμους μια χαρα , αρκει να μην εχουμε καποιο αλλο αξιολογο πουλακι με πολυ καλο ρεπερτοριο , σε ηλικια ακομα επηρεασιμο σε ηχους , οποτε τοτε ειναι κριμα να του χαλασουμε το ρεπερτοριο. Τοτε χαριζουμε το πουλακι σε φιλους μας που ειναι και αυτοι χομπιστες απλοι , εξηγωντας τους οτι αν ασχοληθουν εκθεσιακα ,θα πρεπει τοτε να το λαβουν υποψην τους 

σου εξηγω πραγματα , ισως και λιγο λανθασμενα , οταν θα επρεπε να το κανουν καποια αλλα παλιοτερα ενεργα μελη μας οργανωμενα σε συλλογους πια , που η καλυτερη ορνιθοκουλτουρα που πρεσβευανε καποτε , δεν περνα πια απο το να περνανε τις γνωσεις τους στα νεα παιδια , παρα μονο αν βρεθουν στις ομαδες τους στο φατσοβιβλιο ....

----------


## jimk1

Αριστειδη καλησπερα,υλικο για διαβασμα για την διδασκαλια θα βρεις και εδω στο φορουμ στην ενοτητα καναρινια φωνης,επισης υπαρχουν αναρτημενα VIDEO στο ιντερνετ πανω στο θεμα αυτο.Το συνηθες ειναι Σεπτεμβριο Οκτωβριο το πουλακι θα πει καθαρα.Δημητρη πες μου που στο fb μοιραζουν και υπαρχουν γνωσεις για να μαθω κατι και εγω

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ποιες ειναι οι βασικες νοτες ενος τιμπραντο ξερετε αν υπαρχει καποιο αρθρο για να μπορω να καταλαβω αν προσπαθησει να πει κατι λαθος.Φυσικα δεν με ενδιαφερουν οι διαγωνισμοι αν και νομιζω να με ενδιαφεραν δεν μπορω να κατευω γιατι ειμαι μικρος. Θελω ομως ενα καναρινι με καλο ρεπερτοριο ως εκει που μπορω.Εγω μπορει να καταλαβω οτι  κανει λαθος σε καποια νοτα (λεμε τωρα) ομως αν εχουμε δασκαλο καναρινι τοτε τι γινεται, το καταλαβαινει ο δασκαλος και τον διορθωνει με καποιο τροπο? Γιατι απο του χρονου πρωτα ο Θεος αν βρω δευτερο ζευγαρι θα παρω ενα καλα βαθμολογημενο καναρινι σαν δασκαλο για να επηρρεασει τα καναρινια (επιβητορας λεγεται η οχι).
Θα ηθελα και εγω σιγα σιγα να μαθω καποια πραγματα με την φωνη και το δασκαλεμα

----------


## jk21

Δες καποια αρθρα Αριστειδη και στα υπομνηματα της ενοτητας των καναρινιων φωνης θα βρεις και αλλα .Οι βασεις για ενα νεο παιδι υπαρχουν εδω μεσα , η διαθεση για περαιτερω αναλυση παντα σταματουσε στο οτι δεν ειναι κριτες  ... προφανως τα πουλια που εκπαιδευανε και καποια νικουσαν σε διαγωνισμους δεν εκπαιδευθηκανε με αξιολογηση αλλα στην τυχη ...

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...BD%CE%AE%CF%82
*


Κώδικας τραγουδιού καναρινιού Τιμπράδο (Timbrado Español) κατά FOE*

*Κώδικας του Ισπανικού Τιμπραντο Καναρινιού Φωνής FOCDE*

*Αρνητικές νότες των τιμπράντο*

*Mεταγλωττισμένα βίντεο που περιγράφουν τις νότες του Τιμπράδο (από την ΕΛΙΤ)*

Πουλι δασκαλος ... ναι ... αν ξερεις οτι οσα ειπε την χρονια που βραβευτηκε τα εχει κρατησει και συνεχιζει να τα λεει και αν ξερεις γιατι αν και βραβευμενο δεν το κρατησε ο εκτροφεας του 
Οταν παρεις τον δασκαλο αυτο , θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να ρωτησεις , το διαστημα που θα εκπαιδευεις τα μικρα και πιθανοτατα θα ειναι το ιδιο που εκεινος θα περνα πτεροροια , πως θα τα εκπαιδευεις .Αν ειναι οπαδος της παραλληλης εκπαιδευσης με cd οκ , θα σου προτεινει ισως καποιο δικο του , ειτε ιδιωτικο ειτε ανηρτημενο αν δεν το εχει συνοδευσει με τουμπερλεκια , κλασσικη μουσικη ή οτι αλλο για να μην ακουγεται σκετος ο ηχος του πουλιου και του κλαπει η δουλεια του .Αυτος εχει δικαιωμα να το κανει ,γιατι δεν αρνειται οτι με cd μπορεις να εκπαιδευσεις .Δεν εχει δικαιωμα αν παραλληλα μιλα για ορνιθοκουλτουρα ... γιατι οταν μιλας για ορνιθοκουλτουρα , τοτε μοιραζεις τη γνωση και ξερεις οτι η διακριση ερχεται σε αυτον που εχει τις δυναμεις και το ταλεντο να την διαχειριστει σωστα και οχι σε ολους .Αν παλι δεν δεχεται την εκπαιδευση με cd θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να σου πει πως ξεπερνα το προβλημα της αφωνιας του δασκαλου στην πτεροροια .Επισης αν εχει ανηρτημενο κανενα  cd με τουμπερλεκια ή κλασσικη μουσικη , θα ηταν ενδιαφερον να τον ρωτησεις τι φοβαται αφου με cd δεν γινεται κατ αυτον εκπαιδευση 



Δημητρη  προσφατα ειδα ενα ενδιαφερον βιντεο με ηχους εκπαιδευσης που το εβαλα και εδω .... σποραδικα μπορει να δεις καποια πραγματα να δινονται ελευθερα και υποθετω περισσοτερα (θα πρεπε τουλαχιστον ) στις μη δημοσιες ομαδες (απο οτι εχω ακουσει καποιοι συλλογοι εχουν και δημοσια και κλειστη ομαδα για τα μελη τους μονο ) τους . Να το διορθωσω; απο τις οποιες γνωσεις λιγες ή πολλες κατατιθενται αλλου λοιπον ....

----------


## Αριστειδης

Θα κατσω να τα διαβσω το απογευμα.Αυτο ειχα σκεφτει αν μηπως στην πορεια μετα τον διαγωνισμο εχασε κατι και χρειαζοταν συμπληρωμα με cd. Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες . Οταν ερθει η στιγμη να παρω το δασκαλο ολες αυτες οι ερωτησεις θα γινουν στον κατοχο.Μια τιμη για ενα καλα βαθμολογημενο (90+) καναρινι που κυμαινονται

----------


## jimk1

Αριστειδη καλημερα,τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα πηρα ενα πουλι με υψηλη βαθμολογια και εχω δασκαλο,μπορει αναμεσα σε δυο βαθμολογημενα πουλια 90 και 89 βαθμων να κανει για δασκαλος αυτο το 89 βαθμων.Επισης η βαθμολογια του πουλιου αφορα τι ειπε στο διαγωνισμο την συγκεκριμενη ημερα και ωρα,του χρονου μπορει να γινει και καλυτερο αλλα και χειροτερο αναλογα το χρονο και τον τροπο που θα αφιερωσεις σ αυτο και οχι μονο

----------


## jk21

Η δικια μου γνωμη Αριστειδη ειναι να μην βιαστεις σε αγορα δασκαλων κλπ , παρα να πειραματιστεις με εκπαιδευση των απογονων των πουλιων που εχεις και στα επομενα χρονια που θα εχεις την απαραιτητη πειρα ,οχι μονο στην εκπαιδευση αλλα και στην επιλογη των καταλληλων πουλιων δασκαλων και ισως και γεννητορων ,αν αυτοι που εχεις δεις οτι δεν σου δινουν πουλια που να εκπληρωνουν σιγα σιγα τους στοχους σου .

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Αριστειδη οσο και να διαβασεις δεν θα κανεις κατι με το θεμα φωνη στα πουλια.
ειναι σαν να παρεις να διαβασεις μονος σου σολφεζ και να πεις εγινα τραγουδιστης.

γνωμη μου παρε αλλο ενα ζευγαρακι. μαθε να τα κρατας ζωντανα και να τα αναπαραγεις.
οσο θα το κανεις αυτο ελα σε επαφη με ανθρωπους που γνωριζουν τη ρατσα τιμπραντο και να πηγαινεις οσο γινεται ποιο συχνα να τα λετε απο κοντα.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Αρα καλυτερα να εκπαιδευσω του χρονου με cd και αργοτερα βλεπουμε.Κυριε Δημτρη jimk1 δηλαδη δεν κανουν ολα τα αρσενικα με καλη φωνη για να δασκαλεψουν υπαρχει και κατι παραπανω για να τα κανει δασκαλους.
Κυριε Κωστα δεν εχω σκποπο να εχω πολλα ζευγαρια η να κανω κατι επαγγελματικο απλα μια σωστη εκτροφη αν μπορει να θερωρηθει εκτροφη.Δασκαλο απο την δικη μας εκτροφη πως αναγνωριζουμε?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Στην συνεντευξη του κ.Ramos ειδα πως πρεπει να βαζουμε να ακουνε απο δυο τμηματα των τριων ωρων αλλα μιλαει για μονιμη εγκατασταση εγω που δεν εχω μονιμη εγκατασταση σε ποση ωρα να αρκεστω και σε ποια διαστηματα της μερας;

----------


## jimk1

Αριστειδη οχι ολα τα πουλια δεν κανουν για δασκαλοι.Γνωμη μου σαν χομπιστας δεν ειμαι εκτροφεας,βαλε τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα,ξεκινα με την ανευρεση γεννητωρων

και μετα παμε στο θεμα διδασκαλιας

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ωραια ευχαριστω μολις βρω ενημερωνω

----------


## jimk1

Αριστείδη καλησπέρα η επιλογή γεννητόρων είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντική για την αρχή μιας εκτροφής μικρής ή μεγάλης αν σκοπός σου οι νέοι διαγωνισμοί

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δεν εχω σκοπο διαγωνισμους.Μπηκα στο σαιτ της ΕΛΙΤ και ειδα ενα παρα πολυ ωραιο cd θα σας βαλω να το ακουσετε να μου πειτε αν ειναι καλο.
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου δωσουν καναρινι γενητορα η οχι?

----------


## jimk1

Αριστείδη καλησπέρα σε αυτόν το σύλλογο ανήκω και εγώ μόνο που τα δικά μου πουλιά είναι intermedio δεν είναι κλασικό υπάρχουν παιδιά του συλλόγου και εδώ στο φόρουμ που έχουνε μπορείς να απευθυνθείς σε αυτά

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ο κυριος Ηλιας νομιζω ειναι μελος η κανω λαθος?

----------


## lefteris13

> Ο κυριος Ηλιας νομιζω ειναι μελος η κανω λαθος?


ποιος Ηλιας;..μελη του συλλογου αυτου απο το φορουμ εδω, ειμαστε ο Δημητρης παραπανω με ιντερμιντιο τιμπραντο, εγω κι ο Ασωτος με κλασικο κλπ..

----------


## jk21

Αριστειδη αν εννοεις να σου χαρισουν , υπαρχει η αγγελια και οποιος θελει θα σου πει την προθεση του .Αν εννοεις να σου πουλησουν , δεν ειναι θεμα δημοσιας συζητησης στο παρον φορουμ , λογω κανονων  . η γνωμη μου ειναι παντως να μην συγκεντρωσεις πανω απο δυο ζευγαρια αρχικα και να προχωρησεις σε περισσοτερα πριν δουλεψεις πανω σε αυτα τα πουλια και δεις την αξια τους  , ειδικα αν δεν εχεις αμεση προοπτικη συμμετοχη σε διαγωνισμο

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μαλλον μπερδευτηκα.Οχι αλλα πουλακια δεν χρειαζομαι και δεν πηγαινα εκει την συζητηση.Δεν εχω σκοπο Διαγωνισμο δυο ζευγαρακια ειμαστε καλα.

----------


## kaper

Εγω θα συμφωνησω με τους παραπάνω σωστος τρόπος για να ξεκινήσεις ειναι να εχεις λιγα πουλακια ευκολως διαχειρισιμα οσο καλυτερα αιματα μπορεις και σιγα σιγα θα χτίσεις μια σωστη εκτροφη με δασκάλους....
Αρχικα θα πρεπει να μαθεις να διαχειριζεσαι το καθε πουλι ξεχωριστα....
Ειχα και εγω περυσι πουλια βαθμολογημενα αλλα αυτο απο μονο του δεν λεει κατι γιατι δεν ηξερα να το διαχειριστώ...
Σιγα σιγα και με πολυ ενημερωση θα μαθεις να κανεις σωστες κινησεις στην εκτροφη σου...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ευχαριστω κ.Κωσταντινε αυτο εχω απο εδω και περα σκοπο

----------


## Labirikos

Ο δάσκαλος μπορεί να το διορθώσει αλλά η αρνητική είναι αρνητική και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα την ξαναπεί.
Η ηλικία σου δεν σε εμποδίζει να ασχοληθείς και με διαγωνισμούς αν το θελήσεις.
Πολλοί βάζουνε cd για εκμάθηση αλλά θέλει δουλειά και προσοχή.Με τί ένταση θα το βάλεις να παίζει κτλ. που το καθιστά δύσκολο ενγχείρημα.Καλύτερα να το αφήσεις να πει ότι μπορεί ή να πάρει από τον πατέρα του.
Κράτα τα πουλάκια που έχεις να δεις τί πουλάκια θα βγάλεις κτλ.Πολλοί μπορεί να σου πούνε πουλάω αυτό δάσκαλος βαθμολογημένο κτλ.αλλά οι περισσότεροι πουλάνε φύκια για μεταξωτές κορδέλες.Πιστεύω με τον καιρό θα αποκτήσεις εμπειρία για το πιο μπορεί να είναι δάσκαλος κτλ.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ίσως και μέσα Νοέμβρη να σταθεροποιηθεί ή και λίγο αργότερα.Περισσότερο εξαρτάτε από πότε τελείωσε πτερρόροια και άλλους παράγοντες όπως πότε γεννήθηκε.
Αυτά που γράφω παραπάνω είναι από προσωπικές συζητήσεις με φίλους και έτσι τα έχω καταλάβει εγώ.Τώρα το τί είναι σωστό και τί λάθος δεν το ξέρω μιας και δεν έχω κατεβάσει πουλιά σε διαγωνισμό.Αλλά όπως είπε και ο Δημήτρης οι πιο έμπειροι εκτροφής που κατεβαίνουνε σε διαγωνισμούς ας μας πούνε τη γνώμη τους να μάθουμε και οι νεότεροι.Εκτός και αν κρατάνε τα μυστικά για τους λίγους  ::

----------


## Labirikos

Είμαι και εγώ εδώ Λευτέρη!Με ξέχασες  :sad:

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δηλαδη αν ασχοληθω μπορω να κατεβω σε διαγωνθσμους δεν ειμαι μικρος;Δεν με ενδιαφερουν αμεσα αλλα ρωταω.
Κ.Λαμπρο εσεις πιστευετε καλυτερα η εκμαθηση γινεται με αλλο αρσενικο εμπειρο η με cd

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αριστείδη έχε υπόψη σου και το χρόνο που θα μπορείς να διαθέτεις και για τη φροντίδα και για την εκμάθηση τραγουδιού. Όσο περνάν τα χρόνια δε θα σαι και τόσο ελεύθερος. Διαβάσματα...σπουδές....ξέρω γίνομαι λίγο σπαστικιά που τα σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά αλλά νομίζω έχεις μέλλον να κυνηγήσεις και διακρίσεις σε διαγωνισμούς με τα πουλιά. Όλα θέλουν το χρόνο τους

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Labirikos

Πόσο χρονών είσαι Αριστείδη?Νομίζω δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.Αν θες μπορώ να ρωτήσω.
Η Μαργαρίτα έχει δίκιο αλλά χρόνο για διαγωνισμούς θα έχεις.Αν όμως αυξηθεί ο πληθυσμός στα κλουβιά βλέπω να μην έχεις χρόνο γιατί τα ταίσματα και ο καθαρισμός συνήθως τρώνε τον περισσότερο χρόνο.Τώρα έχεις δυο ζευγαράκια?Μικρά έχουνε βγάλει φέτος τα ζευγάρια?
Για την εκμάθηση θα σου πω το εξής.Φέτος σε έναν διαγωνισμό του συλλόγου κέρδισε ένας εκτροφέας ο οποίος χρησιμοποίησε cd.Οπότε δεν έχει σημασία τί πιστεύω εγώ.Αν θες όμως την άποψή μου καλύτερα με δάσκαλο και πιο συγκεκριμένα από τον πατέρα του παρά με cd.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Μαργαριτα καθολου σπαστικια δεν γινεσαι ισα ισα που εχεις δικιο δεν πρεπει να αυξηθουν πολυ τα καναρινια.
Κ.Λαμπρο ειμαι 14 στα 15. Τα ζευγαρακια μου ειναι φετινα δεν εβγαλα πουλακια, εχω ενα ζευγαρι αλλα εχω βρει τα πουλια για το δευτερο.
Ο πατερας του ομως θα καταφερει να διορθωσει τις λαθος νοτες?

----------


## Labirikos

Αριστείδη δυο ζευγάρια timbrado έχεις ή ένα?Μάλλον ένα ζευγάρι και θα πάρεις άλλο ένα?

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ναι εχω ενα και θα παρω αλλο ενα

----------


## Labirikos

Κατάλαβα.Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα όπως επιθυμείς.Πιστεύω πως ναι καλύτερα να ακούσει τον πατέρα του και ότι πει.Μπορεί να τις διορθώσει μπορεί και όχι εξαρτάται τί πουλάκι είναι ο πατέρας του.

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ωραια βλεπουμαι στην αναπαραγωγη τι θα βγαλω και ας πουν οτι μπορουν.
Ευχαριστω

----------

